# Sunnyside (Vic) tomorrow again 08/12



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12303

just incase any Melb Mangoes missed it..

Bring on the Pink's


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Weather still looking good for the morning, see you at 5am.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Rodman said:


> Weather still looking good for the morning, see you at 5am.


yep.. see you there


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck guys. Inner Ansetts reef may be worth a look.

I'm heading out for quick trip at Black Rock.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

landyman said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12303
> 
> just incase any Melb Mangoes missed it..
> 
> Bring on the Pink's


didnt miss it landy, but missed out on the opportunity....hope ya get onto 'em

still waiting for your report from earlioer today.
snorkled off ricketts point within the marine park about 4pm on the low tide, caught sight of what im pretty sure were 3 kingies :shock: my 1st real proof that there are actually kingies in PPb...very excited. also saw a big ray and a decent snook.


----------

